# Transmision de datos 8 bits de 74165 para 74164



## peruchox (May 27, 2008)

Podrían aconsejarme sobre como conectar un 74165 para que le envie los bites a un 74164,
ya he conectado el reloj de manera que me envíe solo 8 pulsos pero no se que es lo que tengo mal conectado o no e conectado, aquí dejo una imagen de lo que e logrado hacer, agradezco ayuda, lo que necesito es meter en paralelo al 74165 algunos niveles lógicos y que este se los envíe al 74164 para que los los saque en paralelo como se los coloque en la entrada del 74165, si no me supe explicar porfa avísenme. yo uso livewire.

Gracias.


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

Hay unos cuantos errores. Las entradas paralelas del 74LS165 están mal, no son ThreeState por lo que o apuntan a un 1 o a un 0. Y el Enabled del integrado? funciona negado, por lo que debe ir a masa. El contador 74LS192 esta a medio configurar. Y las entradas seriales del 74LS164? no las definís?

Más vale hoja de datos en mano, que cien circuitos volando.

Te adjunto las hojas de datos de los componentes que estás usando, coteja las tablas de verdad con tu circuito, hay unos cuantos deberes por hacer.

Saludos


----------



## peruchox (May 29, 2008)

Gracias por tu ayuda, voy a acomodar, aunque soy tan nuevo q no se usar las hoja de datos.


----------



## devil_sword (Jul 26, 2009)

no se como hacer para que el 74165 salgan los datos que le coloco en paralelo ,  solo sale el dato en serie,


----------



## Ne555n (Dic 27, 2010)

MaMu dijo:


> Hay unos cuantos errores. Las entradas paralelas del 74LS165 están mal, no son ThreeState por lo que o apuntan a un 1 o a un 0. Y el Enabled del integrado? funciona negado, por lo que debe ir a masa. El contador 74LS192 esta a medio configurar. Y las entradas seriales del 74LS164? no las definis?
> 
> Más vale hoja de datos en mano, que cien circuitos volando.
> 
> ...



Hola que tal , tengo unas preguntas, ¿Qué significa que las entradas paralelas no son "TreeState"? y ¿Que es TreeState?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2010)

Ne555n dijo:


> Hola que tal , tengo unas preguntas, ¿Qué significa que las entradas paralelas no son "T*H*reeState"? y ¿Que es T*H*reeState?


Esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-state_logic
No hay que tenerle miedo a Google!!!!! (ni a los libros!)


----------



## Ne555n (Dic 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-state_logic
> No hay que tenerle miedo a Google!!!!! (ni a los libros!)



 Estoy de acuerdo gracias


----------



## Ne555n (Ene 15, 2011)

Justamente yo tube el mismo problema con ese integrado, te dejo un esquema muy bueno que te ayudara . Con el 74hc164 haz lo mismo, evita los pulsadores producen demasiado ruido. Suerte .


----------



## ROJITAS (Abr 4, 2011)

ola, me enseñan la conexion de los pines de este dispositivo por favor. de preferencia la parte del reloj, en, in , etc las entrdas paralelas son claras de preferencia las demas, gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola ROJITAS

Creo que la mejor explicación viene en las hojas de datos del 74165.

En “General Description” = Descripción General, Dice:

1- Cuando la entrada PL(1) es Baja[0], el contenido de las entradas D0(11) hasta D7(6) se carga en en los registros.

2- Cuando la entrada PL(1) es alta[1], los datos entran a los registros en serie por la entrada DS(10) y se desplasan un lugar a la derecha. (Q0 -> Q1 -> Q2, etc.) en cada transición positiva de CP(2).

Los datos de salida aparecen en Q7(9) y su complemento en nQ7(7).

Para que esto ocurra CE(15) debe estar Baja[0].

Así que si aplicas cero a CE(15), pulsos a CP(2), y unos o ceros a DS(10), en Q7(9) tendrás el uno o el cero de DS(10) dependiendo la concidencia con la transición positiva en CP(2).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ROJITAS (Abr 5, 2011)

Hey hermano te agradesco, es de gran ayuda tu informacion ...gracias.


----------



## ROJITAS (Abr 7, 2011)

Una ultima consulta y si quiero resetear limpiar mi registro para cargar mas datos, a donde le pongo una conxio a que pin_?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola ROJITAS

Fácil: todas las entradas D’s (11,12,13,14, 3, 4, 5, 6) se les aplica un nivel bajo (0) y un pulso bajo a PL(1).
Con esto se restablecen a cero los registros internos del 74165.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## brunott (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola!! necesito saber como hacer una matriz led utilizando un 74ls164 con el lenguaje mickrobasic o basic, alguna idea?? gracias tengo un pic 16f628a


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola brunott

Escribo no por que sé algo para sugerirte.
Pero creo que a tu planteamiento le hace falta más datos.
Por ejemplo: de qué tamaño pretendes hacer la martiz de LED’s ?.
Desplazarías figuras en esa matriz ?.

Explica un poco más de lo que pretendes hacer y sobre todo algun diagrama de lo que pretendes hacer.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## brunott (Jun 10, 2011)

Si seguramente ante mi atropello a escribir mi problema me olvide de datos.,

La Matriz es de 8*8, donde pretendo que las letras no se desplazen sino que apraezcan una por vez, o sea en mi caso la matrizx seria `para escribir bruno y que valla primero la b luego la r y asi sucesivamente, no hace falta que se desplaze las letras en la matriz, estoy aprendiendo aprogramar en mickrobasic y me guie sobre una plaqueta que se encuentra el las revistas u-control "i love led" con un multiplexor 74ls164 o 74hc164, lo hace funcionar con un pic 16f628a, y mi problemas es que no se como hacer funcionar el multiplexor conjuntamente que le cargo el programa al pic, se me ocrrio hacer un clock con externo con un 555  pero se me complica al saber que datos tengo que entregarle a las patitas de "signal input" para el multiplexor....
En mi caso ya hice la plaqueta y estoy probando a prueba y error sobre mis supociciones de funcionamiento, el programa que viene en la revista ya lo cargue con el i-cprog y funciona--

Bueno espero que te sirva mi explicacion sino me expreso nuevamente

Saludos! 

Atte!!

gracias por tu respuesta

Bruno Chinellato


----------



## brunott (Jun 16, 2011)

Si seguramente ante mi atropello a escribir mi problema me olvide de datos.,

La Matriz es de 8*8, donde pretendo que las letras no se desplazen sino que apraezcan una por vez, o sea en mi caso la matrizx seria `para escribir bruno y que valla primero la b luego la r y asi sucesivamente, no hace falta que se desplaze las letras en la matriz, estoy aprendiendo aprogramar en mickrobasic y me guie sobre una plaqueta que se encuentra el las revistas u-control "i love led" con un multiplexor 74ls164 o 74hc164, lo hace funcionar con un pic 16f628a, y mi problemas es que no se como hacer funcionar el multiplexor conjuntamente que le cargo el programa al pic, se me ocrrio hacer un clock con externo con un 555 pero se me complica al saber que datos tengo que entregarle a las patitas de "signal input" para el multiplexor....
En mi caso ya hice la plaqueta y estoy probando a prueba y error sobre mis supociciones de funcionamiento, el programa que viene en la revista ya lo cargue con el i-cprog y funciona--

Bueno espero que te sirva mi explicacion sino me expreso nuevamente

Saludos! 

Atte!!

gracias por tu respuesta

Bruno Chinellato


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola brunott

He recibido en 2 ocaciones tu mensaje.

Escribí solo para recomendarte que explicaras algo más de tú circuito o el problema que tienes.

*“Escribo no por que sé algo para sugerirte.*
*Pero creo que a tu planteamiento le hace falta más datos.”*

Lo hiciste, claro, pero hay que adjuntar algún bosquejo de lo que has hecho.
O el circuito que viste por allá en la revista U-Control.

Fijate en esta otra cosa:
Si solo vas a simular ese circuito, el 74xx164 funcionaría bien. Pero si lo vas a armar en la realidad entonces el 74xx164 no encendería los LED’s de la matriz pues en un momento dado 8 LED’s estarían encendidos y si estos requieren 20 mAmp para encender serían 160 mAmp. Pero el 74xx164 solo puede manejar 8mAmp.

Por otra parte, la matriz 8x8 es de ánodo en las filas o cátodo ?.

Luego mencionas que el programa para el PIC funciona
“En mi caso ya hice la plaqueta y estoy probando a prueba y error sobre mis supociciones de funcionamiento, *el programa que viene en la revista ya lo cargue con el i-cprog y funciona—“*
Entonces, si funciona debes saber por donde saldrían las letras que forman la palabra “bruno”.

Como no conozco el circuito no puedo opinar mucho sin embargo te puedo decir que al 74xx164 le debes “meter” esa información (letra por letra de bruno) en serie, esto es BIT por BIT hasta completar 8. para que se bayan “metiendo” debes aplicarle pulsos a su entrada Clock.

En las salidas Q del 74xx164 debes agregar unos Buffers para que pueda encender los LED’s.

Espero haberte ayudado para que continúes con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes
[/COLOR] 
PD: Qué simulador utilizas ?


----------



## erickdvicente (Oct 3, 2013)

Tengo un problema parecido....
Tengo que realizar  un transmisor-receptor de datos en base a 164 y 165... pero solo con una conexion entre ambos en el paso de datos, como puedo hacer esto? no entiendo....


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2013)

Hola erickdvicente

Creo que, como dices: *pero solo con una conexi**ó**n entre ambos en el paso de datos. *No es posible.

Analiza lo discutido en el siguiente enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/transferir-datos-ttl-otro-1-solo-cable-96823/#post792991
hay, allá, varias sugerencias que te podrían servir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## erickdvicente (Oct 10, 2013)

Así está mi circuito de paso...
En pocas palabras, con lo de una sola conexión me refería exactamente a que el 165 y 164 tenga su clock independiente, no necesariamente igual, pero que el envío de datos sea constante cuando yo lo quiera y reseteo el paso de nuevos datos.
Obviamente la única conexión entre ellos es el Q a A y B del  164

Así está mas o menos...



En realidad necesito que pasen cinco datos del B al F del 165 
Mi A y H son para deshabilitar los clocks de envío y recepción.
El G en bajo habilita mi paso de datos.
Pero el problema es que no para cuando han pasado los cinco datos, o bueno los 8 bits cargados inicialmente al presionar el botón.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola erickdvicente

Dices que el circuito NO se detiene después de pasar los 8 BIT’s del Transmisor() al Receptor().
Es curioso, hice el circuito basado en la imagen que adjuntaste y SI funciona como creo entender lo que dices.

Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu diseño:
La salida RCO(15) de U7 No se debe conectar a  tierra(Masa, GND).

Se Puede decir que en circuitos lógicos NO se debe dejar ninguna entrada sin conectar a Tierra o Vcc según convenga. Es el caso del contador U3 que sus entradas D’s no tienen ninguna conexión. Pero Si el contador U7.

El botón, que podríamos llamar “Inicio”  deja desconectada la entrada del inversor asociado. De ese modo esa entrada tendrá un nivel indefinido. Mejor conéctalo como se ve en la imagen adjunta.

En la parte baja de la imagen que adjuntaste hay unas compuertas AND de 2 entradas asociadas con una compuerta NAND tambien de 2 entradas. Cámbialas por una NAND de 3 entradas para reducir el tamaño del circuito.
Te dará el mismo efecto.

Lo que noto en tu diseño es que: si corres la simulación y presionas el botón, funciona como lo deseas.
Pero si presionas de nuevo el botón ya no haces lo que deseas.
Esto ocurre porque no restableces el 74LS164. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

